# Sperm Wash



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

*What is Sperm Washing?*

Sperm washing is a procedure used to prepare sperm for use in IUI (intrauterine insemination). It provides the sperm with a better chance for survival and thus fertilisation. Sperm washing separates sperm cells from a man's semen, which helps to get rid of dead or slow moving sperm as well as additional chemicals that may add to failure of fertilisation. Once sperm has been washed at the clinic's laboratory, it can then be used during IUI to help achieve pregnancy.

*Why is Sperm Washing Necessary?*

Sperm must be washed in order to be used with IUI. Unwashed semen cannot be inserted directly into a woman's uterus. This is because semen contains chemicals called prostaglandins. Prostaglandins cause muscular contractions and are responsible for cramps during menstruation and pregnancy. If raw semen is inserted directly into your uterus, rather than going through the cervix first, it could cause severe pain and cramping. It could also cause your uterus to collapse, causing severe complications.

Sperm is also washed to help increase your chances of becoming pregnant. Sperm washing can remove dead sperm and those sperm with poor motility. This leaves behind sperm that can swim faster and that are more likely to fertilise your egg. Sperm washing can also get rid of the white blood cells, mucous and seminal fluid surrounding the sperm, which can also interfere with fertility.

*Who Can Benefit From Sperm Washing?*

Anyone who undergoes IUI will be inseminated with washed sperm. However, the procedure can also benefit others, especially those with:

unexplained infertility 
male-factor infertility 
women with endometriosis 
men with antisperm antibodies


----------

